# chat thread?



## divershona

anyone else mega bored at home and fancy a chat?

i'm that bored im spring cleaning my room even though i don't want to and CBA :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

Well Im bored to :(
Just called HIP Grnat and mine has been awarded and should be through soon :)
Wooohoooo!! xxxx


----------



## divershona

awesome :)

mine only took 10 days to be in the bank from when i posted it off


----------



## MissMamma

I hate you all. They said my HIP grant application was never recieved so now i have to apply for it again, cant get another form until weds and today a lady from surestart maternity rang up to say my surestart grant cant be paid yet either as my claim for income support hasn't been processed yet! :growlmad: i want to scream! I have no money!!!! And lots of things to buy!
Grrrrrr
anyways i cant really stop and chat, as much as i would like to i now have to try and clean my house and i cant get the fuckling washing machine door to pissing open. NOT having a good day :cry:


----------



## MissMamma

well i opened the washing machine! Yay now i get to hang out the washing. My life is just too exciting..xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

im bored too, i was suppose to take movies back, get some food and take quin to a playgroup but my mom was an hour late to pick me up, and i had to over her house to get the movie she had borrowed from me so i could take it back but i forgot it theree because quin needed a diaper change, so by the time i got a ride to play group it was over anyway, 
and my mom didn't even say sorry!


----------



## MissMamma

Gah! The bank have cancelled the wrong card so now i cant get into my bank account! God dam, i spent eeasily twenty minutes in there last weeke xplaining which card i needed cancelling and reordering to my new address and they go ahead and get it wrong ayways!
Awh poor quin, and poor rome too :awww: maybe today is just destined to go wrong for everyone..xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

seems like it, oh well me and quin are staying home the rest of the day (tho we have to take the dog on a walk later)


----------



## divershona

sounds kinda rubbish day for all of us today :(

ive done naff all all day and i was planning on cleaning up today as i had a day off of college for a change but i've still got to write a 4000 word essay in a week! tidy my room ... and get rid of the blooming flu which my OH was kind enough to give to me!


----------



## MissMamma

heehee but you love having someone to call OH tho dontcha?! :D
I really dont have the energy to tidy!..xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i need to tidy today too,:(


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> heehee but you love having someone to call OH tho dontcha?! :D
> I really dont have the energy to tidy!..xx

yeah i do :) and he's amazing so there is hope for us STM's :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

god i hope there is hope for the STMs, I'm an original STM :( STILL single.


----------



## MissMamma

How does your OH feel about not being the father of your baby shona? I dont mean that to sound bad in any way i'm just curious. Most of the guys i know are dicks!lol and there's no way they would take on a girl with a baby!..xx

[Im thinking ahead for when i get bored of my OH :haha:]


----------



## Youngling

Well I had a good day.... I got new shoes!!
xx


----------



## EmandBub

can I join? :flower:
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

what do your new shoes look like?


and hi ya em!


----------



## Youngling

https://www.matalan.co.uk/fcp/produ.../20570&resultsPerPage=100&attrList=Dept,brand

These are them. £14. bargain!


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> How does your OH feel about not being the father of your baby shona? I dont mean that to sound bad in any way i'm just curious. Most of the guys i know are dicks!lol and there's no way they would take on a girl with a baby!..xx
> 
> [Im thinking ahead for when i get bored of my OH :haha:]

he feels fine about it, he knew i was pregnant etc before he knew my surname :haha: but he doesn't really seem bothered by the baby, loves feeling him/her kicking and it puts a huge smile on his face when he gets booted in the face when he's got his head on my belly talking to the baby hehe.

he's almost too good to be true if i'm honest 

and heya em :D ooooo and those shoes are soooooooooo pretty!


----------



## Burchy314

Those are really cute shoes! I should probaby be cleaning too but I am just not haha. I am waiting until my new room is built so I can just clean as I move into the room and organize. Sounds a lot easier that way, until it actually is ready and I realize I have no where to put all my crap since now I have to fit my OH's crap in there too. But hopefully my day is ok and all of yours gets better which I am sure it will.

Oh and I am Tina by the way :)


----------



## divershona

hi tina, i'm shona ... i also kinda stalk this thread because i have no life but i am about to pop out to tesco, i want a hot chocolate and we've got no marshmallows!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burchy314

Hi Shona. I most likely will end up stalking this thread unless it gets to confusing if I need to go somewhere for a while lol. But I have no plans on going anywhere today. 

I hope your hot chocolate is yummy :)


----------



## divershona

me too hehe, right i'll be back soon with marshmallows hehe


----------



## MissMamma

Ooh shoes! Very nice :) 

well my tidying has been a disaster but i shouldn't have really expected much else should i! How the hell am i supposed to fit all our cothes into the one wardrobe and chest of drawers i used to use just for my clothes?!

Oh i'm so happy for you shona. A good man is difficult to find. Is he going to be the babys daddy?

Haha my OH just bought a steak and i was like what? you're gna eat it _all_?! and he asked me in surprise if i've never seen anyone eating in a steakhouse. Seen as how i've _always_ been a vegetarian i was like why the hell would _i_ have ever felt the need to go into a steakhouse! :haha:

Oh my god i _need_ hot chocolate..xx


----------



## aafscsweetie

lol, hey guys. i'm just bored at home too... trying to work up the motivation to clean my room, but can't be bothered to do it right now!! all this talk about hot chocolate is making me hungry!!


----------



## MissMamma

heehee we're all cleaning, or failing to clean..xx


----------



## aafscsweetie

yep I never get anything done anymore! just the lack of energy i guess. or maybe it has something to do with me being on b&b all damn day... lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sorry i left for a bit, i fell asleep :haha:
nothing better then afternoon cuddle with little my guy and our dog :cloud9:

nice shoes


----------



## divershona

im back, with marshmallows and hot chocolate :D

i've even put my tea on too, spinach and ricotta tortelini with tomato and basil sauce nom nom nom


----------



## Burchy314

I am failing to clean as I watch CSI and fight off my puppies getting in my face. haha they are so needy but so cute.

I am the same as you MissMammaToBe, I can't even fit all of my clothes into my dresser but I have to fit all of mine and my OHs clothes in that and his dresser that is full of his clothes until we somehow get money to get a wardobe for more storage.


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> Ooh shoes! Very nice :)
> 
> well my tidying has been a disaster but i shouldn't have really expected much else should i! How the hell am i supposed to fit all our cothes into the one wardrobe and chest of drawers i used to use just for my clothes?!
> 
> Oh i'm so happy for you shona. A good man is difficult to find. Is he going to be the babys daddy?
> 
> Haha my OH just bought a steak and i was like what? you're gna eat it _all_?! and he asked me in surprise if i've never seen anyone eating in a steakhouse. Seen as how i've _always_ been a vegetarian i was like why the hell would _i_ have ever felt the need to go into a steakhouse! :haha:
> 
> Oh my god i _need_ hot chocolate..xx

i duno about him being baby's daddy but he's definately wanting to be more than just a my boyfriend, he wants to help out with the baby as much as possible but FOB is being a bit of a dick about him and is now saying that he wants to be involved in baby's life ... told him he'd better pull his socks up and start earning some money so that he can come and see the baby if he wants anything to do with him/her because so far i've had nothing from him to go towards stuff! but i guess we will see if he gets his arse in gear or not hehe


----------



## aafscsweetie

tina, when you get the money you should look at ikea. they have a lot of cheap furniture that is good quality. it's all worth the price! or maybe look on craigslist??? xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Burchy314 said:


> I am failing to clean as I watch CSI and fight off my puppies getting in my face. haha they are so needy but so cute.

what kind of puppies?


----------



## Burchy314

The guy you are with now sounds like a really good guy, not many guys would do that.


----------



## MissMamma

QuintinsMommy said:


> sorry i left for a bit, i fell asleep :haha:
> nothing better then afternoon cuddle with little my guy and our dog :cloud9:

Awh! that is too cute.

I'm just going to chuck half of OHs clothes out when he's not looking! :haha: he'll never know.

Well shona i'm having homemade vegetable soup with lime pickle mixed in :tease: but thats just my craaazy pregnancy taste buds making me eat weird things lol. I haven't had any craving just all my tastes changed, like i cant taste bitter things at all...its all very strange. 

I need a wee but the toilets up a million and one stairs. Goddam :growlmad:


----------



## divershona

aafscsweetie said:


> tina, when you get the money you should look at ikea. they have a lot of cheap furniture that is good quality. it's all worth the price! or maybe look on craigslist??? xx

i agree ikea is brilliant :D

i bought my bed and bookcases from there about 3 years ago and they are still doing their jobs hehe and have survived moving house 3 times too! ... and my bed had a pretty rough time about 7 months ago ;)


----------



## Burchy314

Oh yeah I LOVE Ikea! That is where we get everything haha!! And they are yorkie jack russel mixes. The tiny yappy dogs (which is going to be bad when baby is born since whenever they hear the baby across the street cry they bark)


----------



## divershona

oooooo veg soup sounds good ... im not too keen on the lime pickle though haha


----------



## MissMamma

divershona said:


> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> Ooh shoes! Very nice :)
> 
> well my tidying has been a disaster but i shouldn't have really expected much else should i! How the hell am i supposed to fit all our cothes into the one wardrobe and chest of drawers i used to use just for my clothes?!
> 
> Oh i'm so happy for you shona. A good man is difficult to find. Is he going to be the babys daddy?
> 
> Haha my OH just bought a steak and i was like what? you're gna eat it _all_?! and he asked me in surprise if i've never seen anyone eating in a steakhouse. Seen as how i've _always_ been a vegetarian i was like why the hell would _i_ have ever felt the need to go into a steakhouse! :haha:
> 
> Oh my god i _need_ hot chocolate..xx
> 
> i duno about him being baby's daddy but he's definately wanting to be more than just a my boyfriend, he wants to help out with the baby as much as possible but FOB is being a bit of a dick about him and is now saying that he wants to be involved in baby's life ... told him he'd better pull his socks up and start earning some money so that he can come and see the baby if he wants anything to do with him/her because so far i've had nothing from him to go towards stuff! but i guess we will see if he gets his arse in gear or not heheClick to expand...

Good on you, you're a stronger woman than me..xx


----------



## Burchy314

OMG hardest thing EVER!!!!! Being on BnB while trying to pay attention to CSI!!! 

Haha pizza is sounding good to me. I don't like veggies or soup haha I am the pickest eater ever.


----------



## divershona

Burchy314 said:


> Oh yeah I LOVE Ikea! That is where we get everything haha!! And they are yorkie jack russel mixes. The tiny yappy dogs (which is going to be bad when baby is born since whenever they hear the baby across the street cry they bark)

there are 2 jack russels accross the back from us and they always yap at 4am when they are let out and wake me up!
its not too bad if im getting up for a pee anyways but if im fast asleep i just want to shoot them at 4am ... im not even a violent person but i really need my sleep!


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> Ooh shoes! Very nice :)
> 
> well my tidying has been a disaster but i shouldn't have really expected much else should i! How the hell am i supposed to fit all our cothes into the one wardrobe and chest of drawers i used to use just for my clothes?!
> 
> Oh i'm so happy for you shona. A good man is difficult to find. Is he going to be the babys daddy?
> 
> Haha my OH just bought a steak and i was like what? you're gna eat it _all_?! and he asked me in surprise if i've never seen anyone eating in a steakhouse. Seen as how i've _always_ been a vegetarian i was like why the hell would _i_ have ever felt the need to go into a steakhouse! :haha:
> 
> Oh my god i _need_ hot chocolate..xx
> 
> i duno about him being baby's daddy but he's definately wanting to be more than just a my boyfriend, he wants to help out with the baby as much as possible but FOB is being a bit of a dick about him and is now saying that he wants to be involved in baby's life ... told him he'd better pull his socks up and start earning some money so that he can come and see the baby if he wants anything to do with him/her because so far i've had nothing from him to go towards stuff! but i guess we will see if he gets his arse in gear or not heheClick to expand...
> 
> Good on you, you're a stronger woman than me..xxClick to expand...

thanks, but im not that strong tbh, its more my dad saying it and the fact that i live a 4 hour drive away from him prob makes it easier too


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I had to give away my dog when quintin was born, broke my heart, my dog was my baby before quin, and he just wasn't coping very well
a few month later my mom got me a new dog cause I was really lonely, and in the new year I'm thinking once I get my pug fixed, I'm going to get a chihuahua and start breeding dogs ( i know some people are against breeding animals but oh well)


----------



## Burchy314

We don't let our dogs out that early. They go out at 10pm and again at 7am when my mom is up getting ready for work. They also don't bark that much, but if they do the are usually good at stoping when we say to, but not always. We know the people are trying to sleep so we are nice and keep them in so they don't bother anyone.


----------



## Burchy314

QuintinsMommy said:


> I had to give away my dog when quintin was born, broke my heart, my dog was my baby before quin, and he just wasn't coping very well
> a few month later my mom got me a new dog cause I was really lonely, and in the new year I'm thinking once I get my pug fixed, I'm going to get a chihuahua and start breeding dogs ( i know some people are against breeding animals but oh well)

I think my dogs will cope well but if not we shouldn't have to get rid of them since they are always upstairs and my room will be downstairs. Which is good I could never get rid of my puppies


----------



## MissMamma

QuintinsMommy said:


> I had to give away my dog when quintin was born, broke my heart, my dog was my baby before quin, and he just wasn't coping very well
> a few month later my mom got me a new dog cause I was really lonely, and in the new year I'm thinking once I get my pug fixed, I'm going to get a chihuahua and start breeding dogs ( i know some people are against breeding animals but oh well)

i so want a pug, or chihuahua [god thats a confusing word to spell!lol] well i'm going to eat my tea and watc house which needs _all_ my attention :lol:

I'll be back [unless the thread gets too long and confusing]..xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i know, it was the hardest thing i ever had to do in my whole life, 
but he was so scared of the baby , and i just moved he would cry all day and night because he missed my family and shake and pee when i had to look after quin,and bite at people if they came over, i just didn't have the time care for both, :cry: 
but he wont to a home with others of his breed so he would be well loved 
i miss him still tho


----------



## EmandBub

So I seem to have missed a bunch
but heya girls :hugs:
how's everyone doing?
I'm too lazy to read through all the pages lol
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: I'm the same em, i just read the last page or so then start chatting haha.


----------



## EmandBub

:hugs: aww I'm just so lazy these days it's unreal!
:rofl: something about doggies?
x


----------



## divershona

im good :) just got my dinner :)

and its yummy :D


----------



## Burchy314

I am doing except now I am really worried! My brother broke his elbow like a month ago and he isn't supposed to be driving but he just took my car to the liqour store. I so hope he doesn't break my car.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmandBub said:


> :hugs: aww I'm just so lazy these days it's unreal!
> :rofl: something about doggies?
> x

just talking about how i love puppies :haha:


----------



## divershona

thats not good tina! my dad uses my car all the time, ive gone out to go to college before now and my car's gone and my dad's is still there, ive had to ring him more than once to check he had it and that it hadnt been nicked!


----------



## Burchy314

yeah like I wouldn't care if he took my car IF he didn't have a broken arm. I mean I don't even have my liceanse so I can't drive it without my parents until I get the stupid drivers ed done. It just worrys me since he has his right arm (he is right handed) in a sling. And it is an expensive car and we so dont have the money to fix it if anything happens. we barely had enough money for the oil change haha


----------



## EmandBub

I love doggies :D
though, I couldn't tell you for the life of me what breed anyone was lol
xx


----------



## divershona

eeeeek thats not good :( hope your car comes back okay x


----------



## divershona

EmandBub said:


> I love doggies :D
> though, I couldn't tell you for the life of me what breed anyone was lol
> xx

i love dogs 2 :D big ones  especially german shepherds and great danes!


----------



## Burchy314

I love tiny and medium sized dogs but my OH loves big dogs like german shepards and pit bulls. He LOVES pit bulls.


----------



## EmandBub

Shon, this means nothing to me :rofl:
I got the big dogs part though! lol
xxx


----------



## divershona

em you do realise that google has been invented dont you  :haha:
i love searching for stuff on google when i have no idea what it is lol


----------



## Burchy314

Haha i was about to say that same thing! Oh and my car is back and in one piece but now they are drinking infront of me...NOT FAIR lol


----------



## divershona

i hate it when my dad does that, luckily he doesnt drink anything i like so i can't even be tempted but i agree its still not fair!

and OMG i just realised im in the 2nd to last box on my ticker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

pit bulls are illegal here


----------



## QuintinsMommy

congrats on 2nd last box


----------



## Burchy314

Yeah they don't have anything I like which is good but still. And really? Pit pulls aren't illegal but it is almost impossible to rent a place if you have a pit bull.


----------



## divershona

thanks rome :D

eeeeeeeek its getting closer to LO being here now!!!!!

any1 know how many weeks and days u r when it goes onto the last box?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

they were banned in 2005, you gad to get your pit bull or pit bull mixed fixed so no one could breed anymore of them


----------



## Burchy314

I have no idea. I don't even know what box I am in haha


----------



## Burchy314

QuintinsMommy said:


> they were banned in 2005, you gad to get your pit bull or pit bull mixed fixed so no one could breed anymore of them

Wow thats crazy. I think my OH would die lol he loves pit bulls so much. He wants a lot but I am not that big of a fan


----------



## QuintinsMommy

haha don't move here then  its not in all of canada tho . just in Ontario (where i live)
https://www.va4u.com/images/maps/namerica/canada_map2.gif


----------



## Burchy314

Ha i will have to keep that in mind then. I highly doubt I will ever even leave the U.S. I will never have that kind of money haha. I am just hoping to get out of Maryland, but I know that will even take a long time.


----------



## EmandBub

I love google. :cloud9:
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

same:kiss:


----------



## divershona

google is awesome :)

i'm helping my sis with her chemistry homework with the help of google because my baby brain can't cope too well with chemistry right now :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

Google is amazing haha I wish I thought of it, then I would be rich haha


----------



## divershona

dont we all wish we'd thought of google?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:haha: yeah


----------



## QuintinsMommy

can someone who is 37 weeks plus go into labour tonight please? lol the boards are boring today.


----------



## Burchy314

Ha I agree. I just checked to see if there was anything new on the boards and there is like nothing. Something needs to happen lol, but something good.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yes we don;t want anything bad to happen :(


----------



## Burchy314

No we don't. We want something good and exciting to happen.


----------



## divershona

well don't look towards me haha


----------



## QuintinsMommy

emandbub :dust:


----------



## Burchy314

Haha yeah you aren't far enough along. We need one of the girls who is overdue to go into labor or someone close to their due date.


----------



## divershona

Burchy314 said:


> Haha yeah you aren't far enough along. We need one of the girls who is overdue to go into labor or someone close to their due date.

yeah another 5 weeks and 5 days and you can all send me dust


----------



## QuintinsMommy

5 weeks isn't long :)


----------



## Burchy314

That isn't long at all! I still have 10 weeks


----------



## divershona

i know its not eeeek im totally not ready for when he/she arrives x x x x x


----------



## Burchy314

I am not ready either but thankfully I still have a while to go. My nursery will be done being built hopefully by the end of this weekend which means I can start painting next week. After that and my 2 baby showers I will be ready lol


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: what're you looking at me for?
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

have your baby, we are bored.


----------



## EmandBub

LOLLL ooo dear :)
I wish :(
xx


----------



## divershona

go on em, start bouncing on a birthing ball and eating pineapple and raspberry leaf tea and all those things that are meant to help induce labour :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

sex? ;)
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmandBub said:


> sex? ;)
> x

i was going to say that :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

Luke isn't here :( Otherwise... :winkwink:
ETA: Though I don't really need him to orgasm tbh...
x)


----------



## divershona

oh dear :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

haha oh wow. I don't pay attention for a couple minutes then I come back to this :haha:


----------



## emmylou209

same here i miss read it lol


----------



## EmandBub

sorry ladies.. :blush:
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you need sperm tho too, thats why sex works so well, orgasm start contractions and sperm softens the cervix


----------



## emmylou209

have to remember that didnt realise that sperm did that x


----------



## EmandBub

damn it! :haha:
Lukeee get your ass over here! lol
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

call him tell him bnbings demand he comes and has sex with you :rofl:


----------



## Burchy314

Haha I know if I called my OH saying that he would do anything to get here. We haven't done it in like 2 months haha but I always tease him :) But I will have to remember that when I get into term


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl:
"Hey Lukey, Rome said we need to have sex, so come over :winkwink:"
xx


----------



## emmylou209

Burchy314 said:


> Haha I know if I called my OH saying that he would do anything to get here. We haven't done it in like 2 months haha but I always tease him :) But I will have to remember that when I get into term

and mine would at a drop of a hat!


----------



## divershona

think my OH would be over here like i shot if i offered him sex lol 

despite being the horniest person in the world right now i just don't want sex :O but everything else goes!!! :blush:


----------



## Burchy314

Haha I kind of feel bad for my OH since I am never up for it and then after the baby is born I highly doubt we will do it often since my new room is now right next to my parents room and he is living with me so we can't be like "I am staying the night at his house" since my house is now his house lol.


----------



## EmandBub

haha Shona! 
is it a little weird that I don't want to?
I'm scared of smooshing OH tbh..
x


----------



## divershona

i know how u feel em! i kinda feel like im going to squash him if we have sex :haha:


----------



## emmylou209

i hear ladies say they have a relly high sex drive while pregnant but i havent had 1 at all!!!!
hopefully it kicks in once im full term got the lil bugga out quicker!!


----------



## EmandBub

I don't really feel like it
but we were never really that active in the first place TMI
we had sex twice and got pregnant the second time! lol
xx


----------



## x__amour

emmylou209 said:


> i hear ladies say they have a relly high sex drive while pregnant but i havent had 1 at all!!!!
> hopefully it kicks in once im full term got the lil bugga out quicker!!

Ditto! :haha:


----------



## divershona

emmylou209 said:


> i hear ladies say they have a relly high sex drive while pregnant but i havent had 1 at all!!!!
> hopefully it kicks in once im full term got the lil bugga out quicker!!

hehe i've not had one at all except for the last week or so so maybe it will kick in for you soon :)


----------



## Burchy314

Haha I don't want to have sex either.We were really active before, but now it is nothing. One I am just not up to it and two I don't want to hurt LO haha...(TMI but my friends always joke that if I have sex I will like brain damage my LO because my OH has well how do I say this...a very above average size...you know hahahahaha:rofl: sorry for the TMI)


----------



## divershona

EmandBub said:


> I don't really feel like it
> but we were never really that active in the first place TMI
> we had sex twice and got pregnant the second time! lol
> xx

for me it was the 2nd time i had sex with FOB but the same day haha


----------



## EmandBub

well endowed :rofl:
aww I know what you mean
I was scared it would touch Edie somehow lol
xx


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: shona! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Burchy314

EmandBub said:


> well endowed :rofl:
> aww I know what you mean
> I was scared it would touch Edie somehow lol
> xx

That is how I feel!!! I get so worried, I just can't do it lol.


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: that would turn me right off 
xxx


----------



## divershona

been with OH more than that hehe

omg he's reading over my shoulder at all the sex talk and is now pissing himself laughing at the fact that we either desperately want it or don't want it at all :rofl:


----------



## Burchy314

Haha I know right. I feel bad since we used to do it all the time but now its nothing for like months. lol


----------



## x__amour

Sorry to kind of barge in here... :blush:

Shona -- What's it like being team yellow? I haven't talked to anyone that decided not to know!


----------



## emmylou209

i was with jake 2 years before i got pregnant and at it like rabbits (sorry tmi) :blush: but now hes feeling like ive made him redunded (sp) lol


----------



## divershona

omg OH is talking about more kids!

i've not had this one yet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmandBub

:blush: me and Luke were together a year and a half before we even did it the first time..
xx


----------



## emmylou209

im scared that im gonna miss being pregnant and already planned the next!!


----------



## divershona

x__amour said:


> Sorry to kind of barge in here... :blush:
> 
> Shona -- What's it like being team yellow? I haven't talked to anyone that decided not to know!

its a pain in the bum tbh  and i wanted to know but the little monster was awkward at the scan and had his/her legs firmly closed :)


----------



## x__amour

divershona said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to kind of barge in here... :blush:
> 
> Shona -- What's it like being team yellow? I haven't talked to anyone that decided not to know!
> 
> its a pain in the bum tbh  and i wanted to know but the little monster was awkward at the scan and had his/her legs firmly closed :)Click to expand...

OMG, that's crazy! Have you thought about another scan?


----------



## divershona

EmandBub said:


> :blush: me and Luke were together a year and a half before we even did it the first time..
> xx

awwwww thats really sweet! wish i had that kinda of will power



emmylou209 said:


> im scared that im gonna miss being pregnant and already planned the next!!

im going to miss being pregnant, i know i will :( but i know i'm not ready for the next one yet ... want to get uni out the way first so that i can get a job etc


----------



## Burchy314

Yeah me and my OH knew each other and were on and off for like 2 years then actually together for 2 months before we did it. And I already am planning on the next kid...he is too if we have the money lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:blush: was I the only one who did have a high sex drive while pregnant?


----------



## divershona

x__amour said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to kind of barge in here... :blush:
> 
> Shona -- What's it like being team yellow? I haven't talked to anyone that decided not to know!
> 
> its a pain in the bum tbh  and i wanted to know but the little monster was awkward at the scan and had his/her legs firmly closed :)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, that's crazy! Have you thought about another scan?Click to expand...

yeah i did, but i can't really justify spending £85 on another scan to find out other wise i would probably have done


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: it wasn't will power, trust me!! 
I'm just a wuss when it comes to pain and was so petrified of it hurting!
that's why we only ever did it twice..and the second time we weren't exactly sober lol
xx


----------



## divershona

Burchy314 said:


> Yeah me and my OH knew each other and were on and off for like 2 years then actually together for 2 months before we did it. And I already am planning on the next kid...he is too if we have the money lol.

yeah i know the feeling, if i had the money i'd be having my next LO really soon after this one :blush:


----------



## Burchy314

I waited a long time with him because I wanted to make sure he was in it for the long run before I lost my virginity to him, and he proved that like 10 times before I actually decided to. I am glad I did to. He is so perfect lol. 

But I only had a high sex drive for like 2 weeks of my pregnancy.


----------



## divershona

oh i know what u mean about being sobre em ... thats how i ended up pregnant i think the alcohol did something to my pill GRRRR but hey, i don't regret it now i'm pregnant, kinda wish it had been a few more years down the line to make it a bit easier but hey if it was then this LO wouldn't exist and i wouldn't be talking to all of you :)


----------



## EmandBub

I've never really had a high one :blush:
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I have a really high sex drive!
It's too soon to DTD now I think cause of my tear and stuff but God I bloody want it :dohh:

Oh hi btw! :D


----------



## divershona

i have a feeling my sex drive is going to stay like this til my LO is born ... kinda hope it does so that when i get closer to 40 weeks i'll be at it like a rabbit :blush: to get this LO out so i can meet him/her


----------



## Burchy314

Yeah I was sober when I got pregnant, but I wasn't on the pill or using condoms haha so I am not surprised I got pregnant.


----------



## divershona

rainbows_x said:


> I have a really high sex drive!
> It's too soon to DTD now I think cause of my tear and stuff but God I bloody want it :dohh:
> 
> Oh hi btw! :D

:rofl:

hi donna!


----------



## rainbows_x

I was drunk bith times I got pregnant :dohh:

Hey Shona!


----------



## EmandBub

heya Donna :hugs:
lol i love this conversation!
x


----------



## rainbows_x

EmandBub said:


> heya Donna :hugs:
> lol i love this conversation!
> x

Hey you :hi:

Sex conversations are the best :)


----------



## Burchy314

This conversation is pretty amusing. Haha it makes me think of all the times me and my OH have done it lol. I love our past haha.


----------



## divershona

haha yeah they are :)

especially when its people you know so its not awkward to talk about with a stranger but its not as awkward as talking face to face, but then again i bet if we all met up we'd still end up talking about sex haha


----------



## Burchy314

Haha I am almost positive that if we all met up we would still end up talking about sex. It isn't akward for me to talk about this stuff with strangers (as long as they start off the conversation.) I think its fun haha.


----------



## divershona

yeah if i've had a couple of drinks i'd tell you anything about my sex life lol ... but sobre im not quite as open lol


----------



## Burchy314

I am surpisingly open about that kind of stuff


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i was drunk when i got pregnant


----------



## divershona

okay so can anyone honestly say they were sobre when they got pregnant?

i cant! :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

I CAN!!! :) lol


----------



## divershona

i think you're one of the very few tina hehe :)


----------



## Burchy314

Ha yeah I guess so.


----------



## divershona

its a good thing though ... duno why but it is :haha:

anyways as fun as it is chatting to you lovely ladies i need to go to bed, i've got to be up early in the morning for college, double chemistry and spanish, so not an easy day on my back ... the chairs in the lab are soooooo uncomfy!

night night girlies :)


----------



## Burchy314

Night!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

night


----------



## EmandBub

night honey :hugs:
have a good day at school 
& lol we probably WOULD end up talking about sex and all of our pregnancy woes!
xxx


----------



## divershona

i'll try and have a good day, no doubt you'll hear all about it tomorrow night if not hehe


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmandBub said:


> night honey :hugs:
> have a good day at school
> & lol we probably WOULD end up talking about sex and all of our pregnancy woes!
> xxx

im pregnant, i just like sex :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: Rommmme! 
oo dear, I think I weed myself just a tiny little bit there!
better get working on my pelvic floor exercises lol
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl:


----------



## AriannasMama

i come in here and we're talking about sex? lol. uhm idk if i was drunk or not when i got pregnant, we had sex a lot so i couldnt guess the exact time it happened, lol. now we rarely do, its uncomfy :( too bad cause they say it induces labor, though after telling my OH i lost my mucus plug i dont think he will want to do anything like that, lmao.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i like your siggy


----------



## mayb_baby

My OH has to do with out most of the time too as my bumps always in the way, I can barely see 'down there' now Im petrified of what it will be like at xmas I wont be able to see my feet :haha:

TMI but what are/did you ladies do about keeping neat in the lady garden department ??

xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

mine? if so thx. if not ignore me lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yes you


----------



## AriannasMama

mayb_baby said:


> My OH has to do with out most of the time too as my bumps always in the way, I can barely see 'down there' now Im petrified of what it will be like at xmas I wont be able to see my feet :haha:
> 
> TMI but what are/did you ladies do about keeping neat in the lady garden department ??
> 
> xxx


I tried to clean/trim it up like 3 weeks ago, and when OH saw he laughed, lol. So I have given up on it, lol.


----------



## Burchy314

Same thing as I always do haha I can still see down there since my bump isn't that big lol.

And my OH wouldn't care if I told him I lost my plug he would still want it haha. He is such a male.


----------



## rainbows_x

mayb_baby said:


> My OH has to do with out most of the time too as my bumps always in the way, I can barely see 'down there' now Im petrified of what it will be like at xmas I wont be able to see my feet :haha:
> 
> TMI but what are/did you ladies do about keeping neat in the lady garden department ??
> 
> xxx

I always completely shaved all of it right up till the end, felt cleaner IMO. :thumbup:

I just did it blind & normally turned out pretty well. x


----------



## Burchy314

I am so not excited for when I can't see it, it is going to be a mess haha not looking forward to that.


----------



## AriannasMama

I did it without looking and thats why he laughed, lol guess it was uneven, lol. I wouldn't trust him to do it for me, so I am just giving up until afterwards, lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i went into not shaved :( lol but oh well, while i was in real labour i didn't even think of that at all


----------



## Burchy314

I would never let my OH do that for me haha.


----------



## mayb_baby

me either he WOULD cut me :haha:

Im keeping trim but it's getting to be a problem lol


----------



## AriannasMama

its hard enough to shave my legs, lol. i have to sit down in the shower to do it, and even thats awkward to do, haha. then i have to struggle to get up.


----------



## mayb_baby

mrs.stokes said:


> its hard enough to shave my legs, lol. i have to sit down in the shower to do it, and even thats awkward to do, haha. then i have to struggle to get up.

:hugs: We have a disability shower for my cousin so I can sit in a seat thankfully


----------



## AriannasMama

this is the only time i would be jealous of that and wish i had one, lol.


----------



## mayb_baby

:haha: when I move out though Im just hopiung I have a shower and not just a bath, reminds me I must call the estate agents tomorrow :haha:
See if I can get my paws on a house xxx


----------



## Burchy314

Haha I still don't have a problem shaving my legs but I know I will soon and when I do I bet I am going to hope for a shower like that lol.


----------



## AriannasMama

Its so strange how different houses are in the US and UK. I would think 99% of the baths here are also showers. 

I was watching house hunters international and you guys have your clothes washer/dryer in the kitchen? and its only one machine?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

some places here have only a shower here in canada


----------



## mayb_baby

same some have one or the other some have both depends I guess :shrug:


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah here you can have a bathroom with just a shower or with a tub/shower. I think they call the bathrooms with just the shower and toilet a 3/4th bath or something like that, lol. Our house has 1.5 baths...so one bathroom with a tub/shower & toilet and one with just a toilet.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

im so sad im watching this show on the UK queen but you need 3D glasses and i forgot to pick a pair up:(


----------



## mayb_baby

QuintinsMommy said:


> im so sad im watching this show on the UK queen but you need 3D glasses and i forgot to pick a pair up:(

Awwwhh I have 3D glassesIlll post them :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:haha: i think they will take to long to get here! they will probs put this on dvd tho they are making a big deal of it


----------



## mayb_baby

I think it was on Channel 4 here not that I watched it lol I listen to the TV and watch B&B :haha: xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

haha, ours is silly, it has Canadians who are on tv here, and they stop and are like "okay put your glasses on now"


----------



## Burchy314

mayb_baby said:


> I think it was on Channel 4 here not that I watched it lol *I listen to the TV and watch B&B* :haha: xxx

That is so me!!!!:haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

anyone on today? :)


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm hereeeeee. If I count. Here and Bored :) xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you count 
I'm bored too, i just moved around all my living room furniture haha quin was sleeping but i woke him up not he is playing :)
hows summer?


----------



## Natasha2605

Yeah she's doing great, Just decided to give her a rusk for the first time, she sucked it then crushed it in her hand. He's such a cutie, but they grow too big don't they? I want my newborn back :( xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i know, its sad, quin loves rusk ! i always give him one while we are shopping cause it keeps him busy haha


----------



## Natasha2605

Well Summer has it everywhere but her mouth...silly me, shoulda known she would just make a mess lol.

You started your xmas shopping for Quin yet? I know it's early but I can't waitttttttt to start xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i started a few months ago! eek, just need pjs for him and and a few little things, but im pretty much done :blush:


----------



## Neferet

Howdy! Can I chat in here even though I'm not preggo anymore?


----------



## MissMamma

heehee my OH loves rusks but he says he doesn't have an excuse to buy them so he's _really_ excited about having a baby so he can buy them without looking like a weirdo :lol:..xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Neferet said:


> Howdy! Can I chat in here even though I'm not preggo anymore?

yes im not pregnant


----------



## Neferet

QuintinsMommy said:


> Neferet said:
> 
> 
> Howdy! Can I chat in here even though I'm not preggo anymore?
> 
> yes im not pregnantClick to expand...

Yay! =] I've only just started venturing back into teen preg and I must say, I like it here as much as I did when I was preggo! 

So what's everyone up to?


----------



## Burchy314

Hey everybody! How is everyone today?

If no one remembers from the begining of this thred I am Tina. I am again just sitting watching CSI


----------



## divershona

hi again tina :)
i'm just having my tea :)


----------



## Burchy314

Hey Shona. How is your tea?


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: I love this
xx


----------



## MissMamma

:rofl: what a load of random crap we chat!
I dont understand, theres onnly me and OH in the house. How can there be so much washing up!!!


----------



## Natasha2605

^^ Like washing in my house, there's me OH and baby, and hundreds of washing!! xx


----------



## divershona

my tea was okay, sausage casserole but dad didn't let it cook for long enough so the potato and carrots were still a bit crunchy :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

Now I am hungry lol, but I have no idea what to eat. I need to go to the store sometime this week. All we really have is snacks.


----------



## divershona

i had a wispa bar after though so its ok hehe :D


----------



## emmylou209

crunchy veg is good!!! cheese and potato pie n beans yummy!!


----------



## divershona

i like my veg like my men ... well cooked


----------



## emmylou209

divershona said:


> i like my veg like my men ... well cooked

lol :thumbup:
totally agree (bout the men bit)


----------



## MissMamma

i like my veg like i like my men too...crunchy! :lol: always crunchy, soft veg is just wroooong!

stir fry for me tonight girls. OH is currently slaving away at the stove :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

I just don't like veggies haha. I wish my OH was here making me dinner, but he doesn't really know how to cook and I wont see him till Friday. :(


----------



## divershona

my dad can't cook very well either, duno what we are going to do when the baby arrives because im not going to have the time to cook everynight!

might have to go out and buy a giant freezer and cook like a woman possessed before bubs arrives so there is food in for me to eat ... thats edible :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

since it's Luke's birthday we're ordering a take away :D
yummmy! 
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

I just had a mcdonalds cheeseburger, lol. I have had such cravings for them cause they are so onion-y, lol


----------



## MissMamma

oh i want take away. i used to work at a chinese and get free take away! i ate waaaay to much chinese tho! I want a curry. i seem to spend so much time talking about food nowadays..xx


----------



## emmylou209

my OH WON'T let me cook i try to and the pushes me away saying im not doing that right but i prefer to bake then cook xx


----------



## AriannasMama

i love baking and cooking. OH likes to cook too and doesn't let me help or give him advice when hes doing it, but when hes feeling lazy and hungry he will ask me to cook him a freakin smörgåsbord, lmao, not in a literal sense, just loads of food. 

I hate him...he eats loads and gains nothing. Ugh!


----------



## MissMamma

emmylou209 said:


> my OH WON'T let me cook i try to and the pushes me away saying im not doing that right but i prefer to bake then cook xx

snap!


----------



## Burchy314

I am so hungry now haha. I perfer to bake also, which reminds me I have to make a cake for my Dad's birthday tomorrow haha. I basically just eat tv dinners and whenever we have money we order pizza or go to the mall food court. I haven't had a home cooked meal in a long time.


----------



## MissMamma

mrs.stokes said:


> I hate him...he eats loads and gains nothing. Ugh!

snap snap!


----------



## emmylou209

mrs.stokes said:


> he will ask me to cook him a freakin smörgåsbord,

whats 1 of them then?? im slowly trying pastrys but breads my favourite thing atm nothing that can smell better then fresh bread!:cloud9:


----------



## divershona

i've got a breadmaker (havent got the energy to make bread from scratch lol) and i agree nothing better than the smell of fresh bread ... i'd be so fat if i worked in a bakery lol id be eating all day!


----------



## AriannasMama

emmylou209 said:


> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> he will ask me to cook him a freakin smörgåsbord,
> 
> whats 1 of them then?? im slowly trying pastrys but breads my favourite thing atm nothing that can smell better then fresh bread!:cloud9:Click to expand...

like a buffet full of foods, lol. he will be like "can you make me biscuits, pancakes, bacon, waffles, etc etc etc etc" lol. What a fat ass (without really being fat lol) :haha:


----------



## emmylou209

all by hand think i might get some more stuff to make a fruit loaf tomorrow


----------



## divershona

i really want pancakes with bacon now! grrrrrrrr


----------



## emmylou209

mrs.stokes said:


> emmylou209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.stokes said:
> 
> 
> he will ask me to cook him a freakin smörgåsbord,
> 
> whats 1 of them then?? im slowly trying pastrys but breads my favourite thing atm nothing that can smell better then fresh bread!:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> like a buffet full of foods, lol. he will be like "can you make me biscuits, pancakes, bacon, waffles, etc etc etc etc" lol. What a fat ass (without really being fat lol) :haha:Click to expand...

o right sounds good thou i must admit


----------



## AriannasMama

I had pancakes and bacon for dinner last night :haha:. I love breakfast foods.


----------



## EmandBub

I leave for 5 minutes to put on a wash
& we're now talking about bread?
x


----------



## MissMamma

omg foooooooood! can we change the subject please! I'm wanting everything i cant have now :cry:


----------



## emmylou209

love pancakes and waffles, and bacon


----------



## divershona

nah, breakfast and pancakes!!!!!!!! 


ooo and bacon, can't forget the bacon :haha:


----------



## emmylou209

i had a bagel with cream cheese and bacon this morning


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: yum! BACON!
xx


----------



## MissMamma

gah and i just flicked the telly on and the great british bake off is on! More food :argh:


----------



## Burchy314

OMG I am sooooo hungry now!!!! But I don't know what I want


----------



## emmylou209

what do u have to cook?? and are u in the mood to cook or jus summat quick??


----------



## EmandBub

I'm feeling the chinese take away.. :winkwink:
talk to you later girlies!
I might get back on later when OH's gone home
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Ugh, I kinda hate being home and off work, lol. I am SO BORED!!! I've already cleaned and organized (and re-organized) ALL of Arianna's stuff, and I hate just sitting around watching TV, lol.


----------



## Burchy314

I was thinking either cereal or a frozen pizza I can just stick in the oven lol


----------



## divershona

cereal sounds good to me! what kind you got?


----------



## MissMamma

mrs.stokes said:


> Ugh, I kinda hate being home and off work, lol. I am SO BORED!!! I've already cleaned and organized (and re-organized) ALL of Arianna's stuff, and I hate just sitting around watching TV, lol.

same here but i'm too lazy and disorganised to clean and organize things:dohh: bubs room is a tip atm..xx


----------



## emmylou209

pizza is good....
i washed lil ones clothes, covers everything a couple of weeks ago wish i hadn't now 
x


----------



## Burchy314

I was thinking either Trix or Apple Jacks.


----------



## MissMamma

god i'm dreading the washing everything. Although i'm looking forward to all my lil packages arriving, i ordered _loads_ of baby bits today, got my aiden & anais swaddling blankets :happydance: for some reasons i'm ridiculously excited about those. I'm getting the bouncer and baby bath tomorrow :)..xx


----------



## MissMamma

i'm gna have to go girls. OH wants some attention. i'm pretty sure i'll be on tomorrow!..xx


----------



## emmylou209

see you later have a good night lol xx


----------



## divershona

cya Jessie :)


----------



## Burchy314

It is so weird saying Goodnight at this time( in my time zone), but Goodnight


----------



## AriannasMama

MissMammaToBe said:


> god i'm dreading the washing everything. Although i'm looking forward to all my lil packages arriving, i ordered _loads_ of baby bits today, got my aiden & anais swaddling blankets :happydance: for some reasons i'm ridiculously excited about those. I'm getting the bouncer and baby bath tomorrow :)..xx

I loved washing and folding everything! Its all so cute :D. Arianna has more clothes than I have ever had, lol. I know its partly because I worked at a baby clothing store up til I was 37 weeks so she's got half the stuff in that store, lol.


----------



## emmylou209

ive only got basics like vests and all in ones due to a yellow bump but even now they have taken over my room x


----------



## AriannasMama

She really only has basic things too. Cotton pants and onesies/vests, I've really only bought her one special occasion outfit for Thanksgiving since I have no idea what size she will be for any other Holiday coming up.


----------



## Burchy314

I bought a ton of stuff for all sizes lol. Mostly because there was a yard sale by my house of ALL little girl clothes. Nothing stained. Everything was anywhere between $1-$3 so that was nice. Also there was a big sale at a baby store right when I found out that I was having a girl so that was nice.


----------



## emmylou209

the only proper outfits i have for them are white and unisex anyway 

rite im off for my dinner speak to you all tomorrow night

xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

See ya :wave:


----------



## divershona

ive not got alot yet, but i've got my baby shower on sunday so im waiting to see what i get then and if there are any other bits i need to get then i'll get them myself afterwards, i just don't want to end up with hundreds of white for my LO, im going with the basics and thats it until he/she arrives then im going to go mad shopping when i know what sizes he/she will need and whether i am buying boys or girls clothes hehe


----------



## EmandBub

so much for coming back :dohh:
OH just left and I'm knackered
talk to you later girls :)
good night!
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe damn time diff, everyone is asleep


----------



## Burchy314

Im awake haha


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yay! how are you?


----------



## Burchy314

I am pretty good, you?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good, my moms chihauhua is living with me, (she breeds them) and this is her girls first heat, so she is staying with me away from the males, haha
BUT my female pug is in heat too, so i hope everyone get along lol


----------



## Burchy314

Haha I hope so too. Is the chihauhua all yappy lol?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

not really, my pug is more yappy.


----------



## Burchy314

Ha that's funny. I have never seen a yappy pug lol. My does are really yappy and I am so not used to it. We have had them for like a little over a year and the dog we had before them never barked once in his whole life lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i wish I could say that about my dog, she barks at EVERYTHING! the apartment next to me just got a dog, so every time she heres the other dog move she freaks out!! its driving me insane.


----------



## Burchy314

Yeah I know what you mean. The people across the street from me just brought in a dog recently and they bark everytime that dog barks. My neighbors always want to do something to set off my dogs. If it's not their dog, it is them talking really loud and yelling, or them setting off fire crackers. We always have problems with them and it seems like every couple of months it is new people living there.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ugh ,that sounds awful, i always think my neighbor must think I'm super load, between me,quin crying and the dog barking haha
hes really nice tho! he jst gave me a toy truck for quin while he was taking the trash out, then i went to take me garbage out , and he already did it, i was like :happydance: haha


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm awake too :wave:


----------



## Burchy314

Aww that is really nice. The people around me keep to themselves. One neighbor is really nice but they are old so we don't see them much

Hey there!!


----------



## AriannasMama

Some of my neighbors are really strange, lol. Most are nice though. But our next door neighbors constantly yell at each other and their kids (2 of whom are autistic so they cant really help how they act) but the lady keeps having kids...they have never spoken to anyone on the street, but we can always hear them fighting.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

poor kids!


----------



## Burchy314

Awww poor kids :(


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah, I feel really bad for them, its one thing to scold them but she just YELLS at them. Tells them to shut up, sit down, etc etc. :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow some people:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Burchy314

I don't understand how some people can be like that, but then again I don't know them and their past.


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah, it really makes me mad.

Hey, what did early contractions feel like for you? With these all day long weak cramps I have been having I can't tell whats what anymore, lol. But besides those cramps, every now and then I will get a cramp that starts in my lower back and wraps around to my hips, and also get a pain that feels like LO moved really sharply then my whole tummy goes hard. :shrug:. I bet even with all these signs I will go over (if she is anything like her daddy! lol stubborn!)


----------



## AriannasMama

Burchy314 said:


> I don't understand how some people can be like that, but then again I don't know them and their past.

My OH little sister yells at her almost 3 year old to shut the f___ up on occasion and yells at him for crying. I hate going over there because I just want to yell at her about how she takes care of him. She doesn't teach him wrong from right so he tears up OH's moms house and I just worry about him in the future. My OH's mom raised 4 kids all on her own, and raised them well, so I don't get why she acts that way with her kids (she has 2 now...doesn't yell at the baby....yet, but lets her cry much longer than she should). OH is wonderful with his daughter, and his older sis is an amazing mom, so idk what happened with her. :shrug:. I know she loves her kids, but she needs to learn to show it better.


----------



## Burchy314

Yeah that is kinda weird. I know I will never cuss at my child well I might when they are like 20 and they cuss at me haha, but that is differnt.


----------



## AriannasMama

Burchy314 said:


> Yeah that is kinda weird. I know I will never cuss at my child well I might when they are like 20 and they cuss at me haha, but that is differnt.

Well because of her he has already learned the words bitch, fuck, shit, and the n word! :nope:


----------



## Burchy314

Oh my! Kids should not know those words! I didn't even start to say stuff like that until like 7th grade haha and even then it was like once in a blue moon.


----------



## AriannasMama

I know, it makes me really sad for him, hes such a sweet little boy and can be so much better than that. OH tries his hardest to be a dad to him since he doesn't have one, and OH is the only other male in the house.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow thats crazy, and my early contractions felt like really bad period cramps


----------



## Burchy314

Well that is really nice of your OH.

Oh gosh I am watching Teen Mom and Amber just went CRAZY!! She needs some anger mangement!!!


----------



## AriannasMama

Amber always goes crazy. Her expectations are WAY to high, and I think shes mentally unstable. Half the time Gary hasn't even done anything and she yells at him.


----------



## Burchy314

She really is unstable. I kinda feel bad for Gary even though he can help more.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I hate amber. she needs help,she can`t put the blame on Gary all the time!


----------



## divershona

woah wats happening here? i cant be bothered reading through the 10 pages that have appeared since i went to bed last night!


----------



## Burchy314

Haha I honestly don't know. We talked about so much, and I don't want to go back lol.


----------

